# too many ticks on milk cow udder



## raymilosh (Jan 12, 2005)

Hi all,
Our Dexter cow is about to calve, so I have her trained to go into the milking stall every day where i brush her while she eats.
Her udder must have 30 to 50 ticks on it. It bothers me more than it does her. I'm looking for a solution to keep the number of ticks down.

By the way, guinea hens don't survive long around here and my neighbor hates hearing them, so I'm lookig for other options.
I would prefer something organic but I am open to hearing of any methods that people have found to be effective. 
I do have some old mentholated udder salve. I wonder if that would work.


----------



## SusyTX (Sep 9, 2008)

We also have Dexters, and try to go as organic as possible. We've used No Fly from Crystal Creek for several years, and noticed that it not only kills/repels flies but seems to kill the odd tick we've found. We've also sprayed a tick or two with Hydrogen Peroxide spray, and they've fallen right off. Hope this helps!!


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

I use apple cider vinager in the cows water, it's seems to keep the flys off of them and maybe ticks too. You could rub some sulpher powder on her legs and under her belly to keep ticks off.


----------



## Farm 36 (Mar 21, 2009)

I believe a shot of ivermetin will stop them it does a good job on dogs( do not use ivomectine on collie genetic dogs)


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

copperhead, how much vinager do you use? Thanks Marc


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Marc, you can also rub diatomaceous earth on your cow's udder, on the inside of her flanks, on her underside and along her back.


----------



## Madsaw (Feb 26, 2008)

Cydectin pour on. It will last for 3-4 months. I used it on a steer one time that was being drained by them. He had close to 200 on his neck and ears. Once I oured him that afternoon they were gone the next day. Poor thing, we could never get him in a trailer to leave the home farm after that. Once we brought him off the pasture he got them from he never wants to go back
Bob


----------



## Apryl in ND (Jan 31, 2010)

Be careful if you're planning on milking this cow. Ivermectin is not approved for use in dairy animals of breeding age (but I used it on my milk goats that are going to freshen soon) and I think Cydectin has a 56 day withdrawl period.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

IVOMEC-EPRINEX can be used with no milk withdrawal. It doesn't state that it will repel ticks, but kills lice, mange mites and horn flies. You might try this pour-on as well as using something like DE on the udder.


----------



## Madsaw (Feb 26, 2008)

Cydectin is labeled for milking dairy cow use. I think, haven't read the label lately that ivomec is not labeled for milking dairy cattle. Labeld for heifers of non milking age. Also cydectin is the only one labeld for ticks and mange. That is why I will pay more for it. It does the job period.
Bob


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

OH K..when I saw the title for this I can't tell you what I thought it said..lololol...eyebrows up and brain said ahhh 4? Sorry, I know this is not any help but could not help myself. Good luck I was raised with daity cows but don't know anything about t..i..c..k..s.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

A spray bottle of Avon "skin so soft" is what a lady in my neck of the woods uses before she milks for mosquitos, ticks, and flys. Personally, I'm not too fond of smelling all the foo-foo smells so I use plain vinegar and water solution. (1 cup vinegar to one gallon water with a couple drops of Dawn dishwashing liquied to act as a surfactant) It works pretty well but I use it every day before milking.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Madsaw said:


> Cydectin is labeled for milking dairy cow use. I think, haven't read the label lately that ivomec is not labeled for milking dairy cattle. Labeld for heifers of non milking age. Also cydectin is the only one labeld for ticks and mange. That is why I will pay more for it. It does the job period.
> Bob


I use Ivomec all the time for my milk cow and there is no milk withdrawal period. I bet you are thinking of Ivermectin. You can check it out at Jeffers Livestock Supply online.
Here is the information from the label of Ivomec:

"The broadest-spectrum parasite control product available. Only EPRINEXÂ® kills 42 species and stages of internal and external parasites, including roundworms, lungworms, grubs, mange mites, horn flies, and biting and sucking lice. Backed by Merial's Satisfaction Guarantee! EPRINEXÂ® is weatherproof and has no meat withdrawal or milk withholding. Apply along back at 5 ml per 100 lb body weight. Measuring cap makes dosing quick, easy, and accurate. Applicator needed for 2.5, 5, and 20 ltr ONLY. "


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Apryl in ND said:


> ...I think Cydectin has a 56 day withdrawl period.


Actually when applied as a pour-on for cattle, there is 0 milk withdrawal for Cydectin. We rarely need to worm our milk herd, but on the rare occaision we do, we use Cydectin.


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

linn said:


> I use Ivomec all the time for my milk cow and there is no milk withdrawal period. I bet you are thinking of Ivermectin. You can check it out at Jeffers Livestock Supply online.


Ivomec is Ivermectin which has a NONE use statement in breeding age Dairy Cattle.

Erpinex, branded by Ivomec, is Eprinomectin a different chemical than Ivermection. Eprinex has no meat or milk withdrawal.

When making recommendations you MUST provide accurate information!

Here are the Label warnings directly from Merial, the manufacturer of both Ivomec and Ivomec Eprinex:

_IVOMEC Plus (ivermectin/clorsulon): Do not treat cattle within 49 days of slaughter. Do not use in dairy cattle of breeding age or in veal calves.
IVOMEC (ivermectin) Pour-On: Do not treat cattle within 48 days of slaughter. Do not use in dairy cattle of breeding age or in veal calves. IVOMEC 1%
Injection for Cattle and Swine: Do not treat cattle within 35 days of slaughter. Do not use in dairy cattle of breeding age or in veal calves. Do not treat swine
within 18 days of slaughter. IVOMEC EPRINEX (eprinomectin) Pour-On for Beef and Dairy: No meat or milk withdrawal is required when used according to
label._


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I got this label information directly from Jeffers Livestock supply. My information is accurate if you had bothered to check the link. Check the facts next time before you call someone a liar. If you had read my origianl post you would have seen I stated that Ivomec Eprenix had no withdrawal.
Here is the direct quote from my original post:
"IVOMEC-EPRINEX can be used with no milk withdrawal. It doesn't state that it will repel ticks, but kills lice, mange mites and horn flies. You might try this pour-on as well as using something like DE on the udder. " 
You took my second post out of context, and I can only assume it was purposely. Yes, I did say I used Ivomec (which by the way is a brand name), I had stated in my original post that it was Ivomec-Eprinex. It never fails to amaze me that someone is so anxious to appear an expert that they go to any lengths to raise a ruckus ,cause a stink and alienate another member of the forum. 
Here is another link :
http://www.allivet.com/Ivomec-Eprinex-p/25098.htm


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

linn said:


> I got this label information directly from Jeffers Livestock supply. My information is accurate if you had bothered to check the link. I don't mind being corrected when I am wrong, but I will not stand to be called a liar. Check the facts next time before you call someone a liar. If you had read my post you would have seen I stated that Ivomec Eprenix had no withdrawal.



No body called you a liar. I just stated that your information was incorrect based on this statement from your message:

_I use Ivomec all the time for my milk cow and there is no milk withdrawal period. I bet you are thinking of Ivermectin. You can check it out at Jeffers Livestock Supply online.
Here is the information from the label of Ivomec_


The label you supplied was in fact for EPRINEX not for IVOMEC. Were someone to take your information of "I use Ivomec" to their feed store or livestock supplier and actually purchased IVOMEC they would be using a product not allowed for use in Dairy Cattle.

The point of my message was to illustrate that we need to ensure we use both the correct names and products when making recommendations.

Jim


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

linn said:


> It never fails to amaze me that someone is so anxious to appear an expert that they go to any lengths to raise a ruckus ,cause a stink and alienate another member of the forum.


So if I am expert am I still causing a stink?

Jim


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Lazy J said:


> No body called you a liar. I just stated that your information was incorrect based on this statement from your message:
> 
> _I use Ivomec all the time for my milk cow and there is no milk withdrawal period. I bet you are thinking of Ivermectin. You can check it out at Jeffers Livestock Supply online.
> Here is the information from the label of Ivomec_
> ...


The label information was taken directly from IVOMEC-Eprinex. IVOMEC, as I stated is a brand name. http://www.ivomec.com/Ivomec_Challenge_SheetWEB.pdf
The point of your post was quite obvious. I am through with this, you won the ----ing contest.


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

linn said:


> The label information was taken directly from IVOMEC-Eprinex. IVOMEC, as I stated is a brand name. http://www.ivomec.com/Ivomec_Challenge_SheetWEB.pdf
> The point of your post was quite obvious. I am through with this, you won the ----ing contest.



Linn:

I must apologize, I did not see your first post where you clearly stated Ivomec-Eprinex. My correction was for your second post where I did not see the clarification between the two products.

Jim


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Don't worry about it. I should have made it clear in the second post that I was referring to IVOMEC-EPRINEX, but I assumed that readers would refer back to my first post. It just goes to show that I shouldn't take things for granted. All is well that ends well, as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Madsaw (Feb 26, 2008)

Yeap thats why I avoid the confusion and just buy cydectin.
Bob


----------



## raymilosh (Jan 12, 2005)

Thank you all for the information. Now I have to decide which to try first....


----------



## onthespot (Oct 7, 2007)

I grew up in the Virgin Islands and ticks are THICK down there. Big clumps of them under your horse's tails, between their thighs, groin creases, manes, tails, and sometiems their ears would be bent down with them. We smeared vaseline over them and they would suffocate and die off and you could just scrape them off easily several days later. I don't have a cow, and never have had one, but I wish I did. Anyhow, I think a generous dab of Vaseline on the ticks will kill them off and not affect the milk and still be organic and non-toxic. Good luck with your cow. I wish I had one.


----------



## twohunnyz (Apr 27, 2006)

Try a couple drops of Young Living's peppermint essential oil applied directly to her udder. Works to repel ticks from dogs!


----------

